# Carte reseau SE/30



## Marcus (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis a la recherche d'une carte reseau pour un Mac SE/30. D'apres mes recherches il faudrait une carte Asante qui utilise le port SCSI.
D'avance merci de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2009)

Marcus a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis a la recherche d'une carte reseau pour un Mac SE/30. D'apres mes recherches il faudrait une carte Asante qui utilise le port SCSI.
> D'avance merci de votre aide.



Le port PDS, plutôt, non ? En tout cas celle qu'il y avait sur mon SE30 (pfff, ça nous rajeunis pas, c't'histoire :rateau utilisait ce port là !


----------



## claude72 (25 Janvier 2009)

Les deux sont possibles : le plus connu c'est la carte spéciale pour le SE30 qui se met dans le SE30 et qui utilise le port PDS...

... mais il existe aussi un boîtier externe qui se branche sur la prise SCSI (rare !!!).


----------



## Marcus (25 Janvier 2009)

peut etre que certaines utilises le port PDS.
ta carte avait-elle un port RJ 45 ?
J'ai trouvé sur le net certaines utilisant le port SCSI et qui ont un port RJ45. Malheureusement je n'en ai pas trouve a vendre  .
N'aurais tu pas une carte reseau a vendre par hasard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2009)

Ouh là, nan, ça fait 13 ans que je l'ai revendu, le SE30 !


----------



## Marcus (26 Janvier 2009)

ah oui qu'en meme !!!


----------



## cham (8 Novembre 2009)

Pour rebondir sur le PDS, savez-vous si toutes les cartes PDS ont le même connecteur ? 
Dans MacTracker, c'est indiqué SE PDS, SE/30 PDS, LC PDS, LC III PDS... 

En gros est-ce  que la carte ethernet PDS de mon LC3 pourrait un jour se brancher dans un SE/30 ?


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2009)

cham a dit:


> Pour rebondir sur le PDS, savez-vous si toutes les cartes PDS ont le même connecteur ?
> Dans MacTracker, c'est indiqué SE PDS, SE/30 PDS, LC PDS, LC III PDS...
> 
> En gros est-ce  que la carte ethernet PDS de mon LC3 pourrait un jour se brancher dans un SE/30 ?



Le connecteur ne doit pas être le même, car je vois que ma Sonnet Presto + ne supporte que les LC 1/2/3, Classic, classic color.

Il me semble que celui du LC475 et + est différent du LC3.

Difficile à dire du coup, à moins que ce ne soit pour un problème de chaleur.

Quelques réponses par ici ?


----------

